# FEL won't lower on Kubota L4060



## McGill hill (Dec 24, 2018)

So, I've got 5.5 hours on my new L4060 HST and the FEL is causing some problems. I had to wonder if anyone else experienced this. Any help would be appreciated. When I took delivery, the machine worked fine, FEL and backhoe worked as they should. the following week, I went to camp started the tractor and went to the woodshed to get a bucket of firewood, the curl functions work as they should, but the raise function only partially works and the lower function doesn't work at all unless i go to float. As for the raise function, it operates when at half lever, but at full lever it stops totally. The lower function will actually raise the bucket about 1/4 inch with each throw of the lever. And will not lower the bucket at all. I was told to unhook all my hydraulic quick connects and re-attach them, which I did, and that made no difference. Any ideas? I'd really like to avoid trailering the machine back to the dealer if at all possible. THANKS!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum McGill hill! I was going to say that it was most likely one of your quick connects was not fully engaged but if you checked all that, then I'm not sure. Someone will be along that will have some ideas for you though.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your symptoms are indicative of a plugged return pipe, hose or coupler on the lift arms. It appears to be hydro-locking. When you float, the pressure hose dumps to the open hydraulic port and allows the bucket to drop by oil flowing backwards through the loader valve.

First be absolutely certain you did not bump the return pipe on the loader frame and smash it flat, causing the restriction.

I suggest you put a sawhorse under the loader bucket, then disconnect and then loosen the coupler on the hose side for the arm lowering hose. It may be necessary to get some help to push the bucket control valve for the raise and lower function forward (but not into the float position) as you hold the opened hose in a bucket. This only allows air to flow in and let the oil flow out of the system.

This will be messy, as the trapped oil behind that hose coupler will squirt out as the arms drop. Let it rest on the sawhorse.

If the loader arms drop with the hose coupler loosened your problem will almost always be in that coupler with the ball check. What happens is seal material, hose scraps, or Teflon sealing tape from loader hydraulics has worked its way into the return hose coupler. The coupler can usually be cleared by probing, but it may be much simpler to just install a new coupler. If the coupler is clear, the blockage will be in the corresponding female coupler on the loader valve, usually right on the pin that depresses the valve ball on the hose end coupler.

If this does not solve the problem and loader arms do not drop, the problem will be in the loader valve spool itself. In that case it is most often a broken O ring in the release port of the valve. This is not a difficult fix, but I generally recommend having a pro clean and rebuild the valve at this point.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

First try just pushing the 3 point lever forward. It might need adjusting to keep it from dead heading the hydraulic system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Do as Rhino advised , problem is in the 3 point position


----------

